# 2014 Dolores Triangle Archery



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 9 points and have been putting in for the Book Cliffs the past few years, I know this unit well and have drawn it previously. I really think the unit has gone down hill the last 3-4 years. I don't want to hunt the Vernon, I'm contemplating putting in for the Dolores Triangle. I haver never stepped foot on the unit and have read how weather dependent the unit can be. 

Like all of us I'm looking for a good mature buck but also a new area and hunting experience. This years dates are Nov. 1-14. Looking for advice. Anybody archery hunted this in the past? Would it be a worthwhile hunt?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why would you want to hunt sloppy thirds and fourths with a lesser weapon?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bow hunter said:


> I have 9 points and have been putting in for the Book Cliffs the past few years, I know this unit well and have drawn it previously. I really think the unit has gone down hill the last 3-4 years. I don't want to hunt the Vernon, I'm contemplating putting in for the Dolores Triangle. I haver never stepped foot on the unit and have read how weather dependent the unit can be.
> 
> Like all of us I'm looking for a good mature buck but also a new area and hunting experience. This years dates are Nov. 1-14. Looking for advice. Anybody archery hunted this in the past? Would it be a worthwhile hunt?
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


A good friend of mine drew this tag a few years ago. he went down on marginal weather conditions (blustery at best, w/next to zero snow in Colo) and didnt see a big mature buck in four days of hunting. Granted he's a BIG buck nut and his top standard may be well away/different than yours but, he wasnt at all impressed with his end result. He spoke of seeing a few "close" to being shooters... but never mentioned exactly what he was seeing. im guessing he was seeing bucks in the <24" range. Its a totally different story if you do happen to get GOOD NASTY COLD temps, and PILES of the white stuff in Colorado.

Good luck


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Why would you want to hunt sloppy thirds and fourths with a lesser weapon?


because fuzzy antlers look like hell!? ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Deloris Triangle hunt used to be a fantastic hunt until the created the wilderness area out of the north part of the unit and blocked off vehicle access to the Colorado River across from Westwater. Now the only way into that area is a very long hike or across the river, but since the Triangle part of the river is now wilderness and no motorized boats or vehicles are allowed. 

So if I were to hunt that area again I would try to figure out a what to get back into that area, there are some great bucks in that area.


----------

